# New 10 Gallon Yellow Lab Fry Set-up



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Here is some pictures of my newly set-up yellow lab fry tank. Finally found some Limestone rocks at Fish World Langley . Hope you guys like it. If not feel free to give me some pointers on making it better .

Thanks for looking,
Clint.


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

oh dope stuff bro looks nice

we will go hit the place up i need some 2


-Mike


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Thanks man. Alright just let me know when.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice looking fry tank there


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW!! That seriously loooks niccceee!!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

halonine said:


> Nice looking fry tank there


thanks halonine. I dunno if the air pump I got hooked up on the tank it strong enough though.

Maybe you guys can tell me what you think of it 

Clint.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> WOW!! That seriously loooks niccceee!!


Thanks eternity302. I just wanted to keep it as plain as possible because the stars of this tank will be my yellow lab fries 

What you think about the bubbles in the sponge filter? Do you think it's strong enough? That's the strongest it can go . Not to sure if I need to get a new one or what. Maybe you can give me your opinion 

Thanks, Clint.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good as for the sponge filter i think is fine, u r putting fry in there so u dont want it too strong


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Thanks Claudia. Ok sound good .


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Looks nice Clint, Ill have to stop by fishworld for some limestone (they always give me good deal  )


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Brisch said:


> Looks nice Clint, Ill have to stop by fishworld for some limestone (they always give me good deal  )


Thanks . Yeah I'm going to get some rocks to put in my main tank and remove the pots . The pots looks ugly compared to having the limestone rocks hehe


----------

